
Predictive Policing Startup Publishes Code Online, Seeks to Address Bias - rbanffy
https://www-govtech-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/www.govtech.com/civic/Predictive-Policing-Startup-Publishes-Code-Online-Seeks-to-Address-Bias.html?AMP
======
edimaudo
I believe their because problem would be the data rather than the algorithms.

